# workboots



## GAbuckhunter88 (Apr 24, 2008)

I am going to need to get a pair of workboots soon, I normally buy redwing but I cant spend the money on them right now. I was thinking Wolverine possibly, what is everyones thoughts on a good pair?


----------



## delta708 (Apr 24, 2008)

what kind of work and what size?


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Apr 24, 2008)

Ummm preferably lace up, I am needing something that is comfortable to walk a lot and have good ankle support or better than my pull on redwings. Size wise I am 9.5 or 10 depending.


----------



## gunny542 (Apr 24, 2008)

wolverine boots are junk


----------



## tim1225agr (Apr 24, 2008)

*spend the money*

I love redwings.  I can get a couple of years out of them.  Saves money in the long run.


----------



## gunny542 (Apr 24, 2008)

wolverine boots usually crack the sole near the toes of the boot---rocky boots are the way to go


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 24, 2008)

Ariat makes some awesome work boots. I had a pair I wore all the time and they lasted a couple years.
http://www.shoeshackonline.com/site/623303/product/37185


----------



## ed25 (Apr 25, 2008)

I haven't had good luck with wolverine boots.    Redwings are the way to go. Oh yeah, I also like georgia boots.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh yeah I didnt think about georgia boots


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Apr 25, 2008)

I got some pull on Ga Boots but, there not steal toe. I like'um


----------



## bull0ne (Apr 25, 2008)

gunny542 said:


> wolverine boots are junk



Ditto.........China made junk, same as Rocky boots.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 25, 2008)

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> Oh yeah I didnt think about georgia boots



We went to Georgia boots after Na had some Redwings that disintegrated and the local shop was giving us heck about warrantyin em. Ours have been great, super comfy and hold up really well


----------



## Rackemup HC (May 2, 2008)

justins makes a good lace up and slipon too. about $130


----------



## critterbait (May 2, 2008)

Rocky hunting boots are fine their work boots are junk.Stick with redwing.


----------



## crackerdave (May 2, 2008)

I guess boots are like anything else - you can spend the money and buy good ones,or spend the same money buying two or three pair of cheap ones.


----------



## Tulip (May 2, 2008)

Redwings. You can also get Redwings resoled for around $80. Just bought a new pair 4 months ago and had my old ones resoled. The old pair lasted me 3 years before I needed a new pair. This is wearing them everday sometimes 12+ hours a day. When it comes to work boots get the best there is NO CHINA JUNK. Thats my .02 worth.


----------



## Glassman (May 3, 2008)

Wolverines are garbage. I had a pair of Rocky slip ons that were wonderful. Just have recently got a pair of Timbrland slip on steel toes and like them very well.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (May 3, 2008)

I've been ordering Bates military issue boots from sportsmans guide. They have gore tex membranes and vibram soles. The last 2 pairs I've bought have been slight irregulars but I couldnt find the flaw and they are guaranteed. These puppies wear like iron and really last. Just got a pair of temperate weather boots for summer and they are very comfortable.
Good luck


----------



## bulletproof1510 (May 3, 2008)

Danner all the way.


----------



## whitetails#1 (May 3, 2008)

I do love redwings, and thats what i wear. I tried a pair of georgia boots with vib. soles they were great.I've had them now 3 years and they still wear great.


----------



## mello_collins (May 5, 2008)

I love my danner boots


----------



## Bitteroot (May 30, 2008)

You might check out Echo boots. High dollar but I am on my second year in these and I work in construction.  Most comfortable boot I ever put on. Glove fit the day I bought them and still feel the same.


----------



## bubdog (May 30, 2008)

Danner are the way to go.  I have the rainforest model boots for winter time and their warm weather boots for summer.  Have their turkey boots for turkey hunting also.

Rocky boots are junk in my opinion.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jun 9, 2008)

I like Wolverine Duroshocks, Georgia boots are like wearing a boat anchor.


----------



## urbaneruralite (Jul 3, 2008)

Timberland makes a good lightweight boot. There's better but they're good enough and the weight difference is awesome.


----------



## Cwill15 (Jul 3, 2008)

i've worked 3 summers doing concrete work wearing the same pair of Carhartt Wellingtons, and even have an extra pair I wear to school. They are pull on and steal toe. Getting time for a new work pair and I will be replacing them with the same. I love them


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jul 23, 2008)

Dr. Martens Boots are very comfortable


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Jul 27, 2008)

Bought A Pair Of Irish Setters Last Year. Zip Up On The Side. Good Support, But Give Enough For Comfort. Soles Have Held Up Extremely Well. I Love The Fact That In South Ga., They Are Short Rise And Dont Get As Hot As Georgia Boots Version. They Also Make A Lace Up. They Are Durable But Yet Light Weight.


----------



## KDarsey (Jul 27, 2008)

I always liked the Wolverene Duroshocks too, wore them for years and then I tried a pair of Tony Lama's.... that's the boot. Wears like they were made just for me. I just keep putting new heels, getting ready for my 3rd set of heels, still on the same sole though. I work on concrete and asphalt walking all day. Love'em.


----------



## medic2230 (Jul 28, 2008)

I've wore Matterhorns for the last five years and love them. Best boot I've ever had. They fit from the get go and had no breakin period. I wear the 10" lace up goretex with thinsulate a bit warm in the summer but great in the winter. I have wore them at least every 3 days for the last 5 yrs and they need resoling now. Only thing thast would make me change is if I find a pair of Georgia boot lace to toes in black in 10 or 12 inch tall. I would say either Georgia boot or Matterhorns.

Murph


----------

